

Critics: NSA agent co-chairing key crypto standards body should be removed - Suraj-Sun
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/12/critics-nsa-agent-co-chairing-key-crypto-standards-body-should-be-removed/

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942145)

